# Derelict fishing boat



## gsgary (Sep 25, 2012)

Taken at Newlyn Cornwall UK where they have the biggest fishing fleet in the UK which is not that big any more 
Leica M4 28mmF2 Ultron, Fomapan 400 @ iso200 developed in Rodinal 1+50 for 12 mins
1






2





3


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice shots Gary. I wish you could have included the entire stern on the last shot.


----------



## timor (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice work Gary.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 25, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Nice shots Gary. I wish you could have included the entire stern on the last shot.



Thank's Rick, the M4 does not have frame line for the 28mm so it's a bit of guess work untill i get a 28mm veiwfinder


----------



## gsgary (Sep 25, 2012)

timor said:


> Nice work Gary.



Cheers mate :thumbup:


----------



## amolitor (Sep 25, 2012)

Holy contrast, batman! Nice enough shots (I like the middle one quite well, the ropes coming across the bottom of the frame are quite nice) but ease off and let the greys out to play a little, eh?


----------



## techniker (Sep 25, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Holy contrast, batman! Nice enough shots (I like the middle one quite well, the ropes coming across the bottom of the frame are quite nice) but ease off and let the greys out to play a little, eh?



I think the contrast is great, especially number two.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 25, 2012)

techniker said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Holy contrast, batman! Nice enough shots (I like the middle one quite well, the ropes coming across the bottom of the frame are quite nice) but ease off and let the greys out to play a little, eh?
> ...



Yeah, IMO, these would lose something if the contrast is softened


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 25, 2012)

Are your highlights that "muddy" or is that being caused by the digitalized version ?
Think some nice glossy fiber based paper would bring that out better than my screen.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 26, 2012)

amolitor said:
			
		

> Holy contrast, batman! Nice enough shots (I like the middle one quite well, the ropes coming across the bottom of the frame are quite nice) but ease off and let the greys out to play a little, eh?



I developed them for a bit longer for more contrast maybe too much, only slightly sharpened in PS


----------



## gsgary (Sep 26, 2012)

dxqcanada said:
			
		

> Are your highlights that "muddy" or is that being caused by the digitalized version ?
> Think some nice glossy fiber based paper would bring that out better than my screen.



Our club is in the process of setting up a darkroom so will be able to try some, these were taken on quite an overcast day


----------



## amolitor (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course contrast is a matter of taste, and the modern taste is for always more pop.

What I really mean here, though, is that to my eye the curve is too steep in the middle specifically. I agree that the range of tones, the "overall contrast" if you will works. Visually, though, there is very little sense of there even being mid tones in these. I know there are middle greys in there, I looked, I see them. My problem is that you have to look. I think these would be better photographs if the mid tones were more obvious, and yes, that means taking away something from the whites and the blacks.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 26, 2012)

Boy there's a lot going on in those.  I love the textures, contrast and subject but somehow the compositions weren't making me jump out of my chair.

I think it's because there's so much to pull my eye that I'm not sure what to look at, and the pictures feel like "these elements are neat, let me show them to you" and less like "look how I can stitch these neat elements together in an interesting visual way".  The former relies  almost entirely on the elements themselves and does not hold the interest as well beyond that.

Might just be me though... What do you think?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 26, 2012)

manaheim said:
			
		

> Boy there's a lot going on in those.  I love the textures, contrast and subject but somehow the compositions weren't making me jump out of my chair.
> 
> I think it's because there's so much to pull my eye that I'm not sure what to look at, and the pictures feel like "these elements are neat, let me show them to you" and less like "look how I can stitch these neat elements together in an interesting visual way".  The former relies  almost entirely on the elements themselves and does not hold the interest as well beyond that.
> 
> Might just be me though... What do you think?



Yes its just you ha ha, my main problem at the moment is i have to guess at the moment what is in the frame i will have a 28mm finder soon they are quite pricey


----------



## manaheim (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm so confused.  But, ok.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 26, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Boy there's a lot going on in those. I love the textures, contrast and subject but somehow the compositions weren't making me jump out of my chair.
> 
> I think it's because there's so much to pull my eye that I'm not sure what to look at, and the pictures feel like "these elements are neat, let me show them to you" and less like "look how I can stitch these neat elements together in an interesting visual way". The former relies almost entirely on the elements themselves and does not hold the interest as well beyond that.
> 
> Might just be me though... What do you think?



I think what you are trying to say in a gentle, kind, diplomatic way is, these are record, or snap, shots. You may be right. Would you mount these if you weren't into the sea, ships, boating and particularly working vessels? Maybe, maybe not. I can't really be a fair judge, because I am and I really like these. Then again, I really like my Turners Creek photo and no one else got it so...


----------



## KenC (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm with Chris on these.  My first impression was that they weren't tight enough and were trying to include too much - that and the sky being very uneven in the first.  The exposure and contrast seem OK to me; I can see how the mid-tones could be spread out more, but that's really a matter of taste, and I'm not sure I would like that better.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 26, 2012)

Since a picture is worth ten thousand words:

I think Amolitor is saying that while the range of the brightest white to the darkest black is fine, there is too much concentration at both ends and the mid-tones are virtually absent.
There doesn't seem to be a good word for that situation, 'too contrasty' somehow implying too great great a range and not fitting this situation unambiguously.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 26, 2012)

Had and very quick play got to go out an shoot The Rat Pack at local theatre very soon


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 26, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Had and very quick play got to go out an shoot The Rat Pack at local theatre very soon



That definitely isn't working for me Gary.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 26, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Had and very quick play got to go out an shoot The Rat Pack at local theatre very soon
> ...



Or me, got to go and shoot some digital photos now


----------

